# Trolling for Pan fish?



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

Anyone on here troll for Pan Fish? I do in my pond. I catch Crappie on Rapala Floaters size 3 and Bluegill on Worm Harnesses that I down size. Great method for catching the big boys!


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2011)

some of these crappie guys here pound the slabs either trolling or drifting. i believe long rods are used.


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

I use a jigging rod 6'6 G-Loomis. It is great for feeling that lure vibrate and it is easy to detect bites. My biggest Crappie came on trolling(14in)


----------



## fakebait (Jun 18, 2006)

Thats how I do it everytime out to and from my favorite honey holes. That's how I find more spots. I have used small floating minows but; I have gotten more action using a beatle spin type jig and grub. I troll with two rods off the sides and run my trolling motor with enough power to get both rod tips vibrating from the spinners more power into the wind and back it down with the wind.
I run lines about 30 yards back. I will snake the boat left and right to speed one side up and slow one side down. This tatic seems to trigger more strikes. If I keep getting alot of strikes in one area, I will start drifting over the area and start casting to narrow down the best location. I use a hand held GPS and try to triangulate the spot with landmarks as well. If the batteries die on the handheld I can come close to staying on the spot.
I use my finder as an early warning device as I troll. If I know I'm passing over fish and certain sizes of fish on the finder are what I'm looking for I know shortly to be ready for a strike. Many times I get double hookups and life gets fun. If you can't get on fish fast, you can't beat this method to cover more water and find more fish. It also gives you a purpose while going from point A to B.


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

I'll troll over them and once I start getting hits. I'll usually throw a few minnows in their. And I usually we'll put a hammering on them. Sometimes I get Perch trolling but they really have to be aggresive.


----------



## fakebait (Jun 18, 2006)

With this method I have caught about everything that swims from Channel cats,All types of bass, Gills, Crappie, Walleye, Perch, and Trout depending on the lake. On a rare ocassion you'll get a northern and even a muskie to strike. Using 4 lb. test does not last long on pike, about the time you feel them and they feel you the surge generally snap the line fast. I use 4 lb. because the bait will work deeper in the water when trolling and most of what you are targeting this is more than enough to bring them into the boat.


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

I use ten pound line but will put a few split shots on to help get the bait down.


----------



## 7thcorpsFA (Mar 6, 2010)

Try Northland Whistler Jigs. They have a prop that makes a whistling noise. Troll at slow speed with trolling motor. They sometimes work when nothing else will. 1/16th oz. with twistertail added. Also great for casting. Crappie killing machine!


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

Alright. I use minny crawler harnesses which work but those sound great!


----------



## BrianSipe17 (Aug 5, 2006)

7thcorpsFA said:


> Try Northland Whistler Jigs. They have a prop that makes a whistling noise. Troll at slow speed with trolling motor. They sometimes work when nothing else will. 1/16th oz. with twistertail added. Also great for casting. Crappie killing machine!


I 2nd that. I've also had good luck on saugeye with them


----------



## RiverRunner88 (Jun 15, 2006)

i've caught some monster crappie drifting skeeter for eyes with those spinner jigs tipped with worms


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

When they are schooled up I just cast minnows or Rapala Floaters size 3.


----------



## McMish (Mar 23, 2009)

Those whistler jigs from northland, can you cast them or are they more productive at a trolling presentation?


----------



## WiseEyes (Apr 7, 2010)

giant crappie on big o's out at berlin


----------



## BassSlayerChris (Aug 9, 2010)

Ive caught many beautiful crappies at pyma drifting.


----------



## 7thcorpsFA (Mar 6, 2010)

McMish said:


> Those whistler jigs from northland, can you cast them or are they more productive at a trolling presentation?


 I cast them most of the time. Usually troll them when crappie are scattered.


----------

